# Trimming shingles



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Hook knife?
If that is the question you are asking.


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah, i'll try that. I have them cut, but it they are'nt very straight.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Sometimes it is easier to measure the length that you need and then cut the shingle before you nail it down.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It is always best to use a starter shingle up the rakes and cut each shingle before you lay it down. I have always done it that way. When I see guys cutting their edges down after the roof is done I think it looks like a waste and amateur. I know this is a DIY site, but there is no reason a homeowner can't do it the right way. Especially with a website like this.


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah, i agree. I never questioned cutting before i nail them. Have allways seen shingles hanging over while a house is getting roofed. The unevenness kinda makes it look like crap. Is thier an easy way to correct it?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

We always run starters up the rake 3/4" overhang "dont like drip edge on the rakes" and cut them as they go up. hook blade for 30yr brands, snips to cut the heavy weight shingles. Snips are also better to cut vallys and around pipes.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

I usually measure and cut with snips as i go, but on the last roof I built, the front gable leaned out over the deck about two feet from the eave so every course ended with an angle cut which was a pain to get it right on so I cut them close (within 2") and then snapped a line and ran up it with the circ. saw while wearing eye, face, arm and chest protection. Looked perfect if I say so myself.


----------

